# Need urgent help...My pendrive not detecting...



## yoursnayak (Dec 4, 2007)

Guys..I have a 2gb transcent pen drive which is not detecting by my xp from today morning...the pen drive is detected by other computers.I think its a virus problem..I am not able to unhide my hidden files and show the system files..i am running avast home and spybot search destroyer updated with latest def.
       Help me out dudes.....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Injack pen drive in nany USB-->> right click my computer-->>properties-->>hardware-->>device manager.

Find any with * ? * mark in USB string.

Right click and select update driver.Let windows update the driver it self.

This should solve your problem.

Also try your pen drive in other USB pots on your system.


----------



## yoursnayak (Dec 4, 2007)

I tried all that....its still not detecting....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

try any other pen drive on that USB port.

Also try changing USB port on your system.


----------



## yoursnayak (Dec 4, 2007)

no dude...no other pen drives are detecting in my system..i 've one more xp installed in my system where my pen drive is detecting!...thats y i am thinking its a virus attack....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

yoursnayak said:
			
		

> no dude...no other pen drives are detecting in my system..i 've one more xp installed in my system where my pen drive is detecting!...thats y i am thinking its a virus attack....


Than it is issue with XP.


*Solution*

Before you start...make a restore point.

1)Start-->>Run-->> type regedit and press enter.

2) Windows registry page will open.Navigate to here:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

3) In right pane find UpperFilters -->>right click-->> Edit-->> Delete-->>OK.

4) Navigate to here:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

Find LowerFilters  in right pane-->>edit-->>delete

Exit registry-->> restart system-->> Done!!


----------



## walky (Jun 22, 2008)

hey what do you mean by upper filters and lower filters.....i am facing the same issue....my pendrive and external harddisk both are not getting detected....


----------



## abhijeetsingh07 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello friends.....

I am in a real deep trouble. Recently I found that my pen drive is not being detected on my laptop. Take any pen drives, for eg -  Transcend, iBall, Kingston, but its detecting my 2gb Philips GoGear MP3 Player. And yes I checked my MP3 Player on all of my USB port. Only Pen drives aren't working. They are working fine on other systems.

My Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop configuration is Intel Core 2 Duo (2.0ghz) 2gb RAM 160 gb Hard disk with Windows XP SP2.

Anti-Virus is Mcafee Enterprise edition 8.5i

I had disabled auto-play option on all my drives using Powertoys for Windows XP - Tweak UI. I tried enabling Autoplay also. But it didn't worked.

Also tried the above Registry editing option also. But failed to dind Upper and Lower filters. And also failed to create Restore point.... getting a message even after restarting system : "System Restore was unable to create a restore point.  Please restart your computer and run System Restore again."

Please help me soon. 
thanks in advance


----------

